# Burley-What works for you?



## madkeensam (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi everyone, thought i'd put a post up to see what burley works for you fellow yakers out there.
For me i find a home made burley works a treat out on the water.
I may regret this but here's my secret recipe for a great burley................. :shock: ;-) ;-)

-2 punnets of Snappy Tom pilchards chopped into small cubes
-200ml of soy sauce
-1 very finaly chopped onion
-A few slices of bread 
-Then let it sit for a couple days

So if anyone else has any other secret burley mixtures or knows of any store bought products that works, please share.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

sam just a couple of points 1 berley at night often attracts a lot od vermin knot eels rays sharks shovelnose etc

2 berleying in a strong current can see the fish heading off with your berley

3 little bits of berley released at regular intervals are better than big bits irregularly

i really just berley to try and put a bit of food into the system and a bit less into landfill. old prawn scraps, old bread, wheat, chook pellets , i think most things work. i like a bit of aniseed and cheese as well.
probably the best thing would be to get an old onion bag, fill with scraps and put in shallow water on an incoming tide and fish around that. bream respond particularly well to berley

cheers pete


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

A pizza and a dozen corona's.!!!!!


----------



## melbourneandy (Apr 21, 2008)

I sometimes use a tin of sardines and puncture holes in it tie a rope to it and leave it dangling, dunno if it works that well but just something that i have tried.


----------



## widsa (Nov 26, 2008)

I find it is a great way to get rid of the old pilchards, pipi'c etc..
I dont like to re-use bait once it has thawed.

I have made a PVC tube with lot of holes in it and a U-bolt which I attach the rope to, that is attached to the end cap.
Also have a stick with a square blade in the end so I can mash it up in the tube.

Works a treat, really good at keeping the whiting around once you have found them... ;-)

This a use on the stinkboat & surf, have to make a smaller version for the yak.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Any fish scraps, gut, crushed scallop shell etc. Mix with cheap cat food, bread, wheat, chook pellets, corn. Put it all through an old mincer (not the shell) (very fine), stuff into old juice cartons with some cord run through it, then freeze. To use, remove carton dangle in water to slowly thaw and distribute. Also cut up fresh bait (larger than frozen stuff) that is in use and add sparingly but consistently.
Have also added (in fresh water, aniseed, licorice) the later worked very well on Red Fin, no noticeable change with aniseed.

IMO, in strong current small to medium fish will chase the food in the water and end up down current somewhere, but if you persist, larger fish will swim up looking for the source and a bigger bit of the pie. In stiller water, all will come to feast, so you may have to put up with small pickers at your large baits.


----------



## skippinlures (Nov 18, 2008)

Go to your nearest Bakers Delight store and purchase a big bag of stale bread for about $5. Mix it with water until it goes soft, add some ground up fish frames (or tins of cat food) and a big dollop of Tuna Oil. Transfer the mix into ice cream containers and place in the freezer. To use it, place the frozen block in an onion bag and dangle it over the side of the kayak. The mix slowly thaws and lets out a trail of usful berley for about an hour a block. You can add anythink to the mix: boiled spuds, garlic, stale cakes---it all gets eaten and when used this way there is very little mess or smell in the kayak.
Cheers,
Brian


----------



## cummins (Jul 7, 2008)

a dozen roles left over from ast night at work bleanded in with fish oil and the rest is a sceat (im going to bowro u reacpice long term)


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Any old crab shells, prawn shells, fish frames etc from a meal goes straight into an old blender brought at a garage sale with stale bread/crusts. Pour the resulting mixture into chinese containers and freeze. I just take the lid off and slip them into my berley bucket. Releases a steady stream of small particles and doesn;t feed the fish too much.


----------



## Robbo107672 (Mar 25, 2008)

Old bait, stale bread and into the old kitchen blender (retired for the purpose).. Freeze it in old cardboard milk cartons to drop in the berley bucket


----------



## robbiew (Jul 27, 2008)

I occassionaly use berly, grated raw potato,tin cheap cat food [fish type] stale bread all stuffed into onion sack.If you tie this to the kayak use something that will break when grabbed by something BIG.


----------

